# tent afbouwen



## Udo

Op de camping zet je een tent op. Maar hoe heet het als je de tent weer terug wilt nemen? afbreken, afbouwen, demonteren, of wat dan ook.


----------



## Peterdg

Bij mij: afbreken (en opbergen).


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Bij mij: afbreken (en opbergen).



Idem.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, met _afbreken_ geef je inderdaad aan dat je een tent uit elkaar haalt, maar _opbreken_ is ook een handig woord. Daarmee geef je niet alleen aan dat je de tent afbreekt, maar ook meeneemt. Van Dale over _opbreken_: uit elkaar nemen (kramen, tenten en bij uitbr. van een leger) en naar een andere plaats brengen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind die 'afbouwen' interessant. Het klopt mijns inziens eigenlijk zelfs niet: een contradictie, want je kan, lijkt  mij, alleen op-bouwen. Maar ik begrijp wel die bijbetekenis (en ben blij dat we over het woord beschikken): met zorg tewerkgaan bij het beperken van iets, evenveel zorg als bij het opbouwen... Maar toch kun je het niet bij een tent gebruiken... 

_Het Duitse 'entsorgen', "ont-zorgen", vind ik veel minder te verdedigen, maar oké, taalcreativiteit kent geen regels... _


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik vind die 'afbouwen' interessant. Het klopt mijns inziens eigenlijk zelfs niet: een contradictie, want je kan, lijkt  mij, alleen op-bouwen. Maar ik begrijp wel die bijbetekenis (en ben blij dat we over het woord beschikken): met zorg tewerkgaan bij het beperken van iets, evenveel zorg als bij het opbouwen... Maar toch kun je het niet bij een tent gebruiken...



Dat _afbouwen_ betekenissen heeft die bijna met elkaar in tegenspraak zijn, heeft te maken met de vele betekenissen van _af_._ A__f _inde betekenis van _ten einde toe_ heeft geleid tot het werkwoord _afbouwen _met de betekenis (_al bouwend) voltooien_. _Af_ ter aanduiding van een neerwaartse beweging heeft geleid tot het werkwoord _afbouwen _met de betekenis _geleidelijk of gefaseerd verminderen_. 

_Afbouwen _in de betekenis van _afbreken_ of _demonteren_ wordt beschouwd als een germanisme, maar ik heb de indruk dat die betekenis in Nederland nauwelijks nog gebruikt wordt. _Af_ duidt ook in dit werkwoord een neerwaartse beweging aan.


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie opmerking, maar mijn opmerking blijft geldig, denk ik : de eerste _afbouwen _zou ik perfect accepteren, zoals _afwerken, afmaken_, enz., maar bij _de subsidies afbouwen _vind ik dat er in wezen iets wringt: we kunnen in principe niet 'neerwaarts bouwen', dat lijkt mij een contradiction in terminis. Toch?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Goeie opmerking, maar mijn opmerking blijft geldig, denk ik : de eerste _afbouwen _zou ik perfect accepteren, zoals _afwerken, afmaken_, enz., maar bij _de subsidies afbouwen _vind ik dat er in wezen iets wringt: we kunnen in principe niet 'neerwaarts bouwen', dat lijkt mij een contradiction in terminis. Toch?



Ik weet dat er verzet tegen is, omdat men vindt dat _bouwen_ te allen tijde in een opwaartse beweging geschiedt. Maar is dat werkelijk een wezenlijk onderdeel van bouwen? Natuurlijk, vrijwel altijd zal er in opgaande richting gebouwd worden, omdat het gemakkelijker is om vanaf de grond de hoogte in te gaan dan om vanuit de lucht naar de grond toe te werken. Maar toch zijn er ook situaties te bedenken waarbij je wel degelijk in neergaande richting bouwt. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld vanaf het hoogste punt van een sterk aflopende oever een houten steiger trapsgewijs naar het water bouwen.

Bovendien zie ik _afbouwen_ niet als tegenhanger van _bouwen_, maar van _opbouwen_._ Opbouwen_ heeft aardig wat betekenissen die ver staan van _bouwen_ in de betekenis van _construeren van een bouwwerk._Pensioenrechten kun je bijvoorbeeld opbouwen, waarbij _opbouwen_ staat voor _geleidelijk vermeerderen_. Wat je geleidelijk kunt vermeerderen, moet je ook geleidelijk kunnen verminderen. _Afbouwen_ dus.


----------



## ThomasK

Even dit nog: ik begrijp, hoor, kan een stuk meedenken, en vind het al bij al minder "erg" dan het Duitse 'entsorgen'... Het bouwen wijst inderdaad op een bepaalde zorg, en in die zin vind ik het een belangrijk word. 

(Het doet mij plots denken aan _deconstructie _(wat ook weer een prijs kan krijgen in de rij van contradicties: _de + con_), maar ook hier kan ik ergens meegaan: _construire _en _bouwen _krijgen op den duur een verruimde betekenis en dus valt de contradictie minder op...)


----------

